# anyone plow with the new 6.2 gas engine yet?



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had a chance to plow with their new ford's yet.

I'll be buying the f 250,extended cab, long box, snow package equipped, 6.2 gas engine.

Just wondering if theres any comments or things things I should look for.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone got some numbers for this? Curious if what Ford says is actually being seen in the real world?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I've put about 3k on mine so far. Plowed 4 full events (plowing/salting) typically 8-10 hrs each event. many salt only events but those are really hard to calculate. Anyway, I have an 8611 plow on a F350 single cab 3.73 gears and always have a full skid of salt in the back. I'm seeing around 8-9 real world mpg plowing, traveling to jobsite, salting, back to shop. I'm overall happy with mine so far. Truck does a good amount of idling while I'm filling the salter, salting the walks, touching up walks, etc. I'm not one to just boast about a certain truck because I spent the money on it. I'd love to have the 6.7 but that's another thread. At the end of the day it gets the job done and I haven't been stopped yet by a full 8611 in scoop mode carrying snow to the end of a parking lot.

Oh and for day to day driving I'm getting about 14, maybe a touch more. Haven't done any highway traveling but I'd look for somewhere around 16-17 hwy. May find out this weekend.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. I was looking for MPG so I'm glad you put that. Trying to decide between the gas and diesel when I order in the spring/summer


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I've got the 6.7 and my milage is almost the same as your 6.2. I get a little better while plowing, etc. at 10-11mpg. Highway at best was 20.5.
I wish diesel was as cheap as gasoline though.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess it depends on if you have the extra $9k to spend and what you're going to do with the truck. If you wait 'til spring you'll have the benefit of knowing any potential early problems with both motors. I didn't have the luxury of knowing as they were both relatively new designs. The 6.2 works for what I need it for and I couldn't justify the extra cost for a work truck. If the 6.7 proves to be the second coming of the 7.3 then I'll get one in a few years.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Do any of you guys have a ticking noise that seems to come from your fuel injectors on the 6.2? I have about 4500 miles on mine and i'm thinking of taking it to the dealer. It's loud enough to hear in the cab. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Is it like the chevy 6.0ltr tick? Haha, just what we ford owners need a truck that ticks like a chevy. Lol

All joking around, our dealership in town is plowing with the 6.2 and they say it has more power than the V10?


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

It is very impressive I think its 385 Horsepower


----------



## sker crunch (Oct 27, 2010)

Sealer People;1127741 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had a chance to plow with their new ford's yet.
> 
> I'll be buying the f 250,extended cab, long box, snow package equipped, 6.2 gas engine.
> 
> Just wondering if theres any comments or things things I should look for.


I have the exact truck you spec'd. We finally got our first snow last weekend for the first push of the year. My old truck was an 05 F250 V10 extended cab long box. The 2011 with the 6.2 gas did just as well as the 05 used to. Pushing a brand new 8.5 foot Boss VXT and it never lacked for power if that is what you want to know. I average 40% in town driving and 60% highway and I usually get around 12mpg with it. It just turned over to 10,000 miles last month.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Update: Took a trip Thursday on the highway 500 miles roundtrip averaged...are you ready?...11 mpg at 78mph. Not too impressed. That was empty without tailgate...


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Raymond S.;1188577 said:


> Update: Took a trip Thursday on the highway 500 miles roundtrip averaged...are you ready?...11 mpg at *78mph*. Not too impressed. That was empty without tailgate...


i dont know much about the new motors, but all my experience with the older stuff says slow down and mileage goes up.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't expect crazy mileage at 78mph but I did expect to see closer to 14mpg or so. I'm sure at 70 it would be better but who goes 70?...
We did alot of heavy pushing the past 3 days and I'll say for power this 6.2 has as PLENTY!!! Had my 8611 in scoop mode carrying snow several hundred feet. Much of the snow was wet and slushing on the bottom layer making it very heavy. I'm extremely pleased with the power of the 6.2. Anyone questioning the power need not worry. I guess I'll have to take a trip at 70mph to compare fuel mileage though


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

*2011 6.2l plowing gas mileage (mpg)*

I have a 2011 F250 Lariat Crewcab with 6.2L gas engine and plow prep package, 6.5 foot bed, single rear wheel, a western pro plus plow and tailgate salt spreader. I always use 87 octane gas as directed. I have tried E85 as mine is a flex fuel, but the 10% savings in price, doesn't outweigh the 30% crappier gas mileage, so I won't even get into that. This was all with the 18 wheels.

I got 7 mpg at best plowing last winter. I do NOT let my truck idle EVER, if I am outside the truck loading salt or snowblowing sidewalks and it is sitting still, the engine is off. Even less mpg when carrying a ton of salt.

I get 10 mpg city with this truck on a good day when not plowing, with equipment not on truck. No weight on truck.

I get at best 14 mpg on highway, this is if I really concentrate on driving for the best mpg, and no more then 65mph, or it starts to drop. At 75 mph it goes down to about 12mpg, any faster and it goes lower.

I have upgraded to 20 inch wheels, the 2011 king ranch ones with that stock michelin ltx2 tire, so we'll see what happens this year.

In recap, I dought that this 6.2L gas engine gets 15% better gas mileage then the previous year of superduty gas engine as advertised when I purchased the truck in June of 2010.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

2011F250Lariat;1378265 said:


> I have a 2011 F250 Lariat Crewcab with 6.2L gas engine and plow prep package, 6.5 foot bed, single rear wheel, a western pro plus plow and tailgate salt spreader. I always use 87 octane gas as directed. I have tried E85 as mine is a flex fuel, but the 10% savings in price, doesn't outweigh the 30% crappier gas mileage, so I won't even get into that. This was all with the 18 wheels.
> 
> I got 7 mpg at best plowing last winter. I do NOT let my truck idle EVER, if I am outside the truck loading salt or snowblowing sidewalks and it is sitting still, the engine is off. Even less mpg when carrying a ton of salt.
> 
> ...


Well 15% is only about 1.5 mpg better. My 08 10 gets about 5 to 6 when plowing and the best I've seen on the highway ia about 13 mpg. This summer we bought a new 5th wheel which loaded weighs about 10k I'm pushing it to get 7 maybe 8 going down hill. Sounds like to me you get 15% more than me. The truck has SCt tuner which I run the 89 octane gas and a KN air filter.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

My 11 350 reg cab with the 6.2 has almost 20 k on her and I work the truck pretty good. I don’t have mileage numbers for you because honestly I don’t keep track. I do know is I like this motor better than any 5.4 I have ever had and gets my work done faster and easier. You don’t have to worry about a lack of power like in a 5.4 except when u get 10,000 + behind it the it will start doggen it. But I guess that is understandable.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those numbers are lower than I was expecting from this new motor. Anyone else have real world MPG's?


----------



## andyman5001 (Oct 31, 2008)

I get a consistant 11 MPG pulling an enclosed 14' trailer with 2-3 zero turns in Summer. Empty on trips traveling around 65-70 I can get up to16 MPG if I try. I am around 12 MPG around town with my plow on. Have not had to plow with it yet this year  (all contracts!) I have the regular cab long bed 4X4 XL. It might be a little lighter than the extended cabs?


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

7-8 plowing, 10-12 around town. Make sure you turn the traction control off when plowing. It is useless with it on.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

pricing these trucks out with a gas motor, we're at about 40,000 $

Im not impressed with those numbers at all. 


I think chevy might be the better choice. 
not sure about the dodge,,,, anyone hear or have any news on the dodge or chevy as far as MPG's ?


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup sticker on mine was $40g's. After rebates and discounts and haggling got it for just over 26. Probably the best deal i have ever gotten on a truck. They are eger to sell them.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

weekendwrench;1399491 said:


> Yup sticker on mine was $40g's. After rebates and discounts and haggling got it for just over 26. Probably the best deal i have ever gotten on a truck. They are eger to sell them.


Did you trade anything in? I was quoted $26k out the door with my Dodge traded in for $12k. I didn't bite though.


----------



## bradrob82 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have plowed with the 2010 F350 crewcab that our local vol fire dept has, in the small snows we have had since they got it, it has plowed fine with the fisher v-blade. I would like to see how it does in a big storm. As a truck it seems to have plenty pep. Mpg could be better. It gets 9-11 mpg at best. But it does have a bed full of emergency equipment and gets driven by several different people.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

I would recommend a slightly used 08-10 6.4L, put a tune, exhaust and good to go! Plowed past two days, 2400lb pallet in truck at all times, 13.7mpg all day long plowing and idle while loading salter. If you really do alot of plowing diesel makes sense. imo


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sealer People;1396585 said:


> pricing these trucks out with a gas motor, we're at about 40,000 $
> 
> Im not impressed with those numbers at all.
> 
> ...


Best bet is to check out specific forums for those trucks. On the HEMI's I've seen the newer trucks posting up 16-18mpg's depending on gearing and terrain (The Dodge is the lightest of the 3 if I recall correctly when similarly equipped).

The Chevy's are near the Dodge of 16mpg's.

dodgetalk.com is a good site as is fullsizechevy.com


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

andyman5001;1392877 said:


> I get a consistant 11 MPG pulling an enclosed 14' trailer with 2-3 zero turns in Summer. Empty on trips traveling around 65-70 I can get up to16 MPG if I try. I am around 12 MPG around town with my plow on. Have not had to plow with it yet this year  (all contracts!) I have the regular cab long bed 4X4 XL. It might be a little lighter than the extended cabs?


I'm sorry but I simply don't believe 16mpg. I have a single cab as well and have never came close to 16mpg, even downhill in neutral I don't think I could get that.


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

In my 2012 F350 Reg Cab 4x4 with 3.73 gears, I'm getting 13-13.5mpg's around town. Around 11.5ish when hauling my 6x10 enclosed trailer with Walker mower and the rest of the equipment. I have had it for about 4 weeks and have about 1270 miles on it. 

MPG's went up a bit when I changed the oil. 7 quarts! Luckily I went with the Ford Factory Oil 5w-20 with Motorcraft filter. Get this, $32 for everything at Walmart. I only use Royal Purple in my Walker-2quarts and filter add up to about $26 so that makes changing the oil in my truck seem cheap. I know I could have saved a few grand by buying a Chevy but I don't regret my purchase one bit. 

I never thought I'd buy something new but everything used that I looked at was used up. Funny thing was that used trucks 2-4years old with 60-90k miles on them were priced just a few grand shy of a new truck off of the dealers lot. Buying new was a no brainer, I love this truck!


----------



## Fawcett (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh and I live just outside of Boston and so far we havn't had any snow so I don't have any data to report yet. But I will!


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 Silverado 1500 5.3 Gas 3.42 Rear. I do a lot of around town driving and see 12-14 on average. Depends on how much idling I do. Seen 18 on the highway doing 70-80. Have yet to plow with it, though I am egar to see how it will do with a brand new Hiniker


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I RocDuP I;1414651 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado 1500 5.3 Gas 3.42 Rear.


What does that have to do with the Ford 6.2 gasser?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I RocDuP I;1414651 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado 1500 5.3 Gas 3.42 Rear. I do a lot of around town driving and see 12-14 on average. Depends on how much idling I do. Seen 18 on the highway doing 70-80. Have yet to plow with it, though I am egar to see how it will do with a brand new Hiniker[/
> 
> You won't even have to drop the blade on that truck...the frame will be plowing just as well as the Hinikee


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

anything plowing snow is not getting any type of good mpg's. I always prefer a diesel over gas , more balls and torque hands down .


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

When plowing you should just fugure GPHThumbs Up not MPG. Running down the highway empty thats a differnt story.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Banksy;1414771 said:


> What does that have to do with the Ford 6.2 gasser?


Posts up someone was asking what kind of milage the chevys and dodges get


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ultra Duty;1403058 said:


> I would recommend a slightly used 08-10 6.4L, put a tune, exhaust and good to go! Plowed past two days, 2400lb pallet in truck at all times, 13.7mpg all day long plowing and idle while loading salter. If you really do alot of plowing diesel makes sense. imo


diesel is also ~ $0.70 a gallon higher then diesel, and to get that milage im assuming you did a DPF delete? because ive rarely heard of a 6.4 getting that milage empty... on the highway. and in that case i now have a new $35,000 truck that will fail an emissions test or cost me a heavy ticket at the scales if I have to go through for deleting emissions stuff, not to mention 4 gallons of rotella syn every 5,000 miles, racor fuel filters every 10,000 miles, and a fuel additive every time you stop.

i love my 6.0, its given me 0 problems and never let me down, is allmost paid for, and does over 20 mpg empty, i know common sence says keep it, but the new 6.2 gassers seem impressive, and anything that i cant tow with that, the peterbilt deffinately can. say thank you to al gore and all the tree huggers, as well as the D-bags that think "rolling coal" is the cool thing to do for completely destroying what a diesel is all about


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

13.9 1/4 mile and you werent rollin any coal eh? LOL


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Triple L;1415947 said:


> 13.9 1/4 mile and you werent rollin any coal eh? LOL


if you just nail the pedal from a stop and dont wait for the VGT to spool it will blow smoke, at WOT there is a light haze that comes out.....but i ran that 13.9 on the race track, I do NOT drive around town and "smoke people out" because its "cool"


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We have a new srw f350 6.2 ext cab sb. 9000 miles so far. With a mixture of city/highway driving with and without trailers, blah blah blah...its getting 11.5mpg avg.

Plowed our first storm with it recently. Mounted with a wideout & about 800lbs ballast(needs about 900-1000lbs btw). Went through just over 1 tank of gas...and averaged 8.8 mpg's.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

If you want MPG's and performance you do the DPF delete hands down, then you don't have to do oil but every 7-8k, (3) 5qts jugs of motorcraft $16.80ea. and a $15 filter is not bad at all. fuel filters we have always bought online and are $25-30 a set. don't run the Racor unless there is a deal on them. regarding your emissions, that is the gamble you take. Same gamble i take when i run my mustangs w/o Cats. as far as the price of fuel every region is different, gas here is $3.39, diesel $3.75. Lastly I agree w/ your Al Gore comment, EPA usjt doesn't make sense. they want the DPF's to burn MORE fuel during REGEN, to have cleaner emissions! Not realizing that they are consuming more fossil fuels, just brilliant! Like I mentioned earlier I have plowed w/ both gas and diesel and still own both types of trucks. Diesel hands down is unbeatable for torque. Ultimately though at the end of the day I wouldn't buy a brand new truck for plowing, I would get a 1-2 year old one and the diesel as hold their value significantly better than the gas trucks.


----------

